
Opinion: We need to know what happened to CRISPR twins Lulu and Nana - kerakaali
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614762/crispr-baby-twins-lulu-and-nana-what-happened/
======
kerakaali
Excerpts from the paper with commentary [0]

[0] [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614764/chinas-crispr-
babi...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614764/chinas-crispr-babies-read-
exclusive-excerpts-he-jiankui-paper/)

